# Looking for Fishing Lease in SW GA



## johnsali (Jan 11, 2007)

I am looking to lease a pond (not exclusively) to fish.  I have no preference on pond size provided it is large enough to hold quality size bass and bream.  I live in Albany and want access to a pond close by to take my children fishing.  I do not eat fish, therefore do not keep fish.  This would be for sport only.  I would like the right to keep a fish if I plan to mount it, but am willing to forego that right if that is what it takes to get in on a quality pond.  I am tired of taking my 2 year old out on the area lakes and not having enough action to keep her interested.  I have a 10 week old son who I plan to take in the future.  Thank you.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 4, 2007)

Did you ever find one?
Sue


----------



## ugabowhunter (Feb 5, 2007)

i know it may be tough, but if you stop by a few houses/farms with ponds on them and tell them what you just told us, you could probably be very succesful in getting their permission. i know of one fishing lease near lake seminole, but do not have the contacts for it. if/when i find them, i'll let you know. good luck to ya.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 5, 2007)

it would be a little bit of a ride, but Paradise PFA is on the other side of tifton just off highway 82. good place with a TON of ponds, i think its around 60 ponds. You should try it out. It would be worth the drive!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2007)

Take a look between Leary and Morgan (can`t remember the highway number). There`s some lease ponds there. You can see the signs with info from the highway.


----------



## johnsali (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the posts.  I have not found one yet.  Some people have told me about the McClendon Ponds (the ones nicodemus is referring to).  I think the fee is $500 per year, but I have not found a contact number yet.  I will drive out there soon to find the signs referrenced above.  I will also try to fish Paradise this year. I have not been there yet.  Finally, a few farmers will let me bream fish with my little girl, but I do not want to wear out my welcome.  I am still looking for a really good pond close to Albany that I can have unlimited access to.
If I find a good lease that still has openings, i will post it here. 
Thanks,
John


----------



## tp1212 (Feb 6, 2007)

*mcclendon ponds*

try Bob mcclendon   leary ga  morgan hwy   hwy 37 i think


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2007)

I`ll be in that area tomorow. I`ll write the phone number down and post it for you tomorrow evenin`.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 6, 2007)

My brother caught a 12 lb and a 10 lb bass out at paradise you can catch big bream right off the dock and right by the bathrooms (for the kids). We usually take a lunch and spend all day


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2007)

Here`s the info on fishin` club out from Leary.

Bob McLendon or Rod Holt- 229-792-6426

Lester McNair - 229-835-2900


----------



## buckmaster77 (May 30, 2007)

*have your pond*

just outside of leesburg in bronwood. southpoint plantation. $750 year, 300 acre pond/lake great fishing with small amount of members. like having the place all to yourself. wallace crawford in bronwood ga is contact. owner/operator. goodluck and maybe we'll see ya out there.


----------



## big john h (Jul 19, 2007)

ever find one?


----------



## johnsali (Jan 15, 2008)

I have looked up and down the past 2 years for ponds to lease.  There are 4 in SW GA.  1) Southpoint plaintation in Bronwood, 2) McClendon Pond in Leary  3) Phillips Pond in Shellman adn 4) Little River Plantation in Ashburn.  You can google Southpoint, Phillips and Little River.  The first 3 are reasonably priced.  If you are reading this post, you can not afford Little River.

Have a great day.  Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a pond I may lease to you it is 35 miles from Albany send me your phone number and I will call you with the info,


----------



## bbprld (Feb 20, 2008)

I have two stocked ponds in Thomasville, Ga.
bbp@ureach.com


----------

